

What are some NYC firms which hire low level programmers? - coned88

I am a recent grad and am looking for work in low level system's, but am having trouble finding any in the NYC metropolitan area.  Everything seems to be web based these day's, and I have absolutely zero desire to do any form of web programming, im just not a huge fan of it.  What I do like is low level systems programming working with C and assembly when needed.<p>I'm looking for any companies in the NYC area which hire these type of programmers.
======
madmanslitany
Your best bets are electronic trading at a bank or hedge fund or realtime
market data work at a place like FactSet or Bloomberg. I don't know of
anything non-finance related though. All the startup people I've talked to
around here are Ruby or PHP enthusiasts.

